

Stanford Fall 2011 - Machine Learning - redouane
http://www.ml-class.org/

======
DavidMcLaughlin
Note for anyone signing up for this who has been in industry for a while: the
prerequisites for this class really are prerequisites and it can be quite
difficult to follow along if you're too busy trying to get your head around
the basic math. You can check out the existing lectures on iTunes U to see
what I mean.

Completing the Khan Academy playlists for Linear Algebra and Probability would
be pretty useful if you want to be prepared in time for October.

~~~
sidman
I took a look at the ones already online and downloaded them a while back.
Also went through Khans stuff on the areas you mentioned after i realised i
needed just a refresher on a few of the areas. After the refresher following
the lectures was much easier.

I did a bachelors and a masters in comp-sci at usyd and unsw in aus, it was
good but i remember not getting into the depth that the stanford lectures did
so im quite excited to get back into it. Also decided to take some time of
work to work on a few of my own things so got alot of time to have fun with
the materials.

BTW thanks to standford for this material, its totally awesome :)

------
fgimenez
Like a few other people here, I took this class recently. I did well, but I
don't feel like I truly understand material until I teach it.

That being said, if anybody here has questions on the material, I'd love to
help you out in some way. Unfortunately, there is no personal messaging
feature on HN, so we might have to resort to emails (or maybe a subreddit?).

I realize there is an official class forum, so please tell me if you have any
interest in some sort of 3rd party support system :-)

~~~
iqster
Wow ... our own TA! That would be neat.

I just started watching this course on iTunesU and was wishing I had someone
to ask basic clarification questions to.

Would using Convore be appropriate for this purpose?

EDIT: I created one ... ml-class (HN support group) <http://t.co/0Ahtgw5>

------
webspiderus
I took this class as CS 229 at Stanford, and will attest that it's pretty damn
awesome (easily one of the best classes I've been able to take). The course
really provides a thorough exploration of a lot of the main techniques in
machine learning, and Prof. Ng also presents it in a very engaging and
understandable way. This was one of the few classes where I enjoyed my 3-hour
long midterm!

You can see the materials from this course's previous incarnation at
<http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs229/>

~~~
RobPfeifer
Thanks - was wondering what class this matched too. Will probably do this
instead of the Norvig AI class.

~~~
webspiderus
I ended up taking the Norvig AI class after this one and felt that a large
majority of the material was also covered in the ML class, but usually more
rigorously in the latter and as a means to more interesting stuff. If you feel
like covering the material with a definite mathematical bent, I would
recommend checking out this class.

~~~
qu
so you are saying this class is more practical and that one is more bent on
mathematical theory?

~~~
webspiderus
I would say that the AI class is a good overview for the field of AI - but
Machine Learning is a good in-depth discussion of the machine learning
approaches, which will generally also expose you to a lot of other related AI
concepts.

~~~
qu
Thanks for that info. Now I think I will not formally enroll in the intro to
AI and focus more on ML class. Since I can only truly focus on one such class
at a time it would be best to enroll in something I can apply directly.

------
MrKurtHaeusler
Signed up for this and AI.

Anyone know how many hours per week will be required? I am finishing up my 3
year distance learning MSc this month, so will have around 20 hours per week
for these two courses. Hope that will be enough.

~~~
DavidChouinard
The video on the page mentions an average of ~10 hours per week.

------
rubergly
I've been meaning to follow along with the online collection of lectures from
this course at some point, so I guess now's the time to actually dive in. I'm
interested to see how a very rigorous course will be adapted to something that
looks very similar to the Khan Academy model.

------
brendano
I took CS 229 years ago as an undergrad and still think about things from it
all the time.

~~~
webspiderus
i've been using my cs 229 notes for class and work, easily the best overview
of a lot of concepts that i've been able to find!

